# minor bleeding on day of ovulation



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

I took clomid days 3-7 of my cycle. This is my first clomid cycle. I had sex on day 14 and 15th ( and other days also) and found myself bleeing slightly after sex. What does this mean? Thankyou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Bleeding around ovulation is quite common...there are a number of possible reasons which include that it may be caused by the fluctuating estrogen & progesterone levels around ovulation...primarily the drop in estrogen just before ovulation occurs & the subsequent rise in progesterone after...another reason may be that it could be blood from the ruptured follicle ...this isn't necessarily a clomid side effect as many women get this, even those with no fertility or gynae issues...

I don't get this very often but actually did this past cycle...and I wasn't on clomid (finished last cycle of clomid beginning of December but I ovulate naturally without it - took to "boost" & not to trigger ovulation)

Although I'm no expert, personally I'd say not to worry too much about it...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

